# Get the Auto Club book



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I just posted on the book thread in 'General', and I thought I should mention it here. When I moved to South Africa I joined the Auto Club and got a great book about driving in South Africa, including information about snakes and camping and all kinds of stuff. It was perhaps the most useful thing I had. So if you relocate, be sure to check out the Auto Club to see what kind of information they have available.


----------

